# Donald Ducks - Boys & Girls 20”



## blincoe (Oct 8, 2018)

Finally got all my parts chromed and cad plated. Highly recommend Artistic Silver Plating Inc in signal hill.

Thanks to @sm2501 for the G3’s & the girls 20”! Appreciate it!

Parts are ready for paint...


----------



## blasterracing (Oct 9, 2018)

Very nice!  Going to be an awesome pair of Ducks when completed.


----------



## blincoe (Oct 9, 2018)

Yes! Thanks again Tim for the head and fenders!

I got it last week. I put it on the boys. I had a girls head and I wanted to put the correct head on each bike.

I’m going to just display the girls head. Original paint.

@blasterracing


----------

